# Технологии и коммуникации > Мобильный мир > Сотовые операторы >  помогите скачать базу номеров мтс велком лайф

## lady.mariel

или помогите найти номер по фамилии.спасибо

----------


## JAHolper

По фамилии в справочной. 
А вообще тема о базах номеров здесь - http://svae.by/showthread.php?t=1769

----------

